# CP Rail Buying Norfolk Southern?



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Pipelines? We don't need no friggin' pipelines! Screw you Obama!

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/canadian-pacific-said-to-explore-norfolk-southern-takeover/article27176306/


----------

